# Quincy sweet boy almost 12 week old.



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Wow! He's such a good looking boy!


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

Wow he looks amazing for such a young'in! 

I cannot wait to see him grow. Those are great pictures too.


----------



## Winnow (Jan 2, 2010)

Thank you Fluffyspoos and Olie I am very happy with him


----------



## PolarBear (Mar 6, 2010)

Oh... he just so cute!


----------



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

What a lovely face that little guy has! Love how long his ears are!!! And, boy, does he have a happy attitude...lol. Look at that tail wag and wag and wag as he trots along! Looks like you have a lovely boy going home with you soon. 

Ohhh, I misread it.. I thought the little guy was coming from Arreau! Congrats Arreau on your beautiful young man!


----------



## Winnow (Jan 2, 2010)

jester's mom said:


> And, boy, does he have a happy attitude...lol. Look at that tail wag and wag and wag as he trots along!


He is a very confident puppy and has a easy going attitude. 
I took him with me to hospice for a visit with his dad Charly who is a therapy dog.

He just went in with his tail up and greeted all the people who where waiting for him.


----------



## poodlelover (Oct 19, 2008)

Your poodle is a day older than my standard. Mine will be 12 weeks next Wednesday. 
He is very cute .


----------



## Marian (Oct 20, 2009)

He's gorgeous! Arreau must be so excited to be getting him.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

OMG!!! You have no idea how excited I am. I have not welcomed a baby into my home that was not bred here for a very long time. Now I know how people feel while they are waiting for one of my puppies. I have managed to hold myself together until Winnow sent me the video this afternoon. I have watched it ten times, and giggle at what a goofy puppy he is, trying so hard to look elegant, and then could cry because he is smiling and looking up into Winnow's face like she is his whole world. I hope he will bond with me and love me like he loves her now.

The photos are just beautiful Winnow. I love his head. But it was this beautiful face looking out through the camera that got me interested in this litter a few weeks ago. His head just does it for me, and while I saw your photos of the litter from their birth, that one close up of him at five weeks was the spark that got me thinking. Then when I discovered their Mom is apricot, well...that was the icing on the cake.

I know how hard it is going to be saying goodbye to him...the last puppy. And having him the extra time while the volcano business sorted itself out and we waited for a direct flight has given you a chance to bond even more with him. Please know, we will love him, and we will do our best by him. We will keep you and everyone on here up to date on his progress with photos and videos. I have written two well known handlers here in Ontario about assessing him in a couple of months and we will see where that goes, but everyone here will know about it. I am getting emotional just writing this because I know how my heart hurts when my litters are winding down and things are getting close to the end. Some days you wonder if it will ever end, then when the end is drawing near you feel this tug at your heart and wish time would just slow down so you can have them a little longer. I thank you Winnow for saying yes to me, and for the kindness and consideration you have shown me. Working together this last little while has been a sheer pleasure.

I look forward to you coming to Canada to visit us, and seeing Quincy again. Maybe by then you will be meeting some of his children too. I look forward too to you and I savouring his progress and accomplishments together. And I look forward to living with a black once again. My Mom will be smiling a great big smile in Heaven as we welcome this lovely boy into our lives!


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

We can't wait to meet him!!! He's such a handsome little man!! Congratulations, Arreau!! :hug:


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Thank you Cutie! Isn't he beautiful?? You will be able to tell everyone here your impression of him too. (WOO-HOO!!! Less than a month you will be sitting in my house!!! All this excitement! I am blessed!!)


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_Congratulations to you Arreau!!! He is a wonderfully happy little fellow with a beautiful face! I am so very, very happy for you. Can't wait to see how he assesses out.
_


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Thank you Spoospirit. I cannot tell you how happy this boy coming into our lives and our breeding program is making me. Isn't he a joyous little gaffer? I just fell madly in love with that face. I know a few folks on here felt I should have chosen his brother purple collar, but there is something about this boy that knocks my socks off. And after the temperament testing our fates were sealed. Purple is stronger and more feisty, and with four established dogs here I needed someone who would go with the flow. As he is growing, I know beyond a shadow of a doubt this boy was meant for my home. I just love him already.


----------



## Winnow (Jan 2, 2010)

Thank you Arreau.

It will be hard letting him go but it is also a little relief since I can finally devote all my energy on pour Vaka that joined our family on a very busy moment.

She is not 9 months old and does not know our household with out the crazy little black guy's chewing on her coat  

Quincy is so sweet and lovable I can't wait to see if you will like him as much as I do.
We have put a lot of work into him and it shows today as he is a very confident little puppy that does well in all kind of situations.


----------



## Cdnjennga (Jul 30, 2009)

Quincy is so cute! He looks like he has a great temperament.


----------



## pudel luv (Jan 23, 2010)

Quincy is so HANDSOME ! Look at all that spunk and confidence. He prances like he's on top of the world. What a joyful boy he appears to be with tail and head up high. It will be great fun to watch him develop. Congrats, Arreau. Beautiful pup, Winnow.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Thank you Poodle Luv. We are sooooo looking forward to this!!! Butterflies in the tummy already.


----------



## apoodleaday (Feb 22, 2010)

Congratulations Arreau! Every time I see him I like him more than the last time I saw him!! He just looks like so much fun. I hope he turns out to be everything you want! 

Winnow, I love what you do with your babies! Anyone who has a Winnow puppy is very lucky indeed!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

apoodleaday said:


> Congratulations Arreau! Every time I see him I like him more than the last time I saw him!! He just looks like so much fun. I hope he turns out to be everything you want!
> 
> Winnow, I love what you do with your babies! Anyone who has a Winnow puppy is very lucky indeed!


Thank you so much for the kind wishes. I am sure he is going to work out for our program just fine as long as his testing goes well. I am so proud of Winnow and the way she has raised this litter. For a first time Poodle puppy Mama, she has done a beautiful job, and I am happy to be involved with her.


----------



## bigpoodleperson (Jul 14, 2009)

Congrats for sure! He is an extreamly beautiful boy who should make a great addition to your program. I love his look and attitude!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

bigpoodleperson said:


> Congrats for sure! He is an extreamly beautiful boy who should make a great addition to your program. I love his look and attitude!


Sorry Winnow. I seem to have highjacked your thread, but I am so happy I just have to talk to everyone about him!!

He is so handsome, and I get the biggest kick out of the video. His tail just doink, doink, doink and his ears flying all over the place. I noticed too the way the sun is on him his little pads on his back feet are so shiny, he looks as if he has reflective tape on them. His registered name is Winnow Happy Go Lucky at Arreau, and he sure looks to be happy go lucky!!


----------



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

Hey, his name looks like it is going to fit him perfectly!!! I, too, just love how his tail wags back and forth as he is trotting along. So upright and happy, just like a flag...LOL! Am going to enjoy looking at "growing up" pics of him!!!


----------



## BFF (Jun 10, 2009)

I was wondering when we would see more pics of Quincy. He looks like he is growing up and so happy! I noticed his paw pads too. Very stunning boy.

Arreau, I know you are so anxious to scoop him up with a big hug! It looks like he has a nice long tongue for puppy kisses!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

So so incredibly anxious!! He just looks like a little doll!! Winnow is busy grooming all of the dogs, but apparently more photos of a freshly groomed handsome booger are imminent. I can't wait!!


----------



## Winnow (Jan 2, 2010)

Thank you all...

I am very proud of my babies and hope they will continue to do as good as they are doing now.

I decided that if I was going to have a litter I would do it as well as I can and that hopefully all my puppy buyers would get a puppy that they would love for a long long time.

It is very important to give them a good start in life and I can see that in my pups compared to there mom who had never been out of the house before coming to us.

Arreau I can truly understand your excitement  He is the sweetest and if you would call me today and say that you did not want him I would keep him for myself  But I know he is going to have a good life in Canada...
And I will come to visit one day, hopefully sooner then later.


----------



## Winnow (Jan 2, 2010)

We took over 30 pics of him and we got two that where ok.
I will have to take some more the next time my hubby takes a study break

And I put the white circle over my face because I looked like a little elf  making some funny face...


----------



## jazzipoodle (Mar 30, 2010)

What a lovely boy. I'm sure he's going to be a wonderful dog. Winnow you made me laugh with the circle over your face.


----------



## Winnow (Jan 2, 2010)

jazzipoodle said:


> What a lovely boy. I'm sure he's going to be a wonderful dog. Winnow you made me laugh with the circle over your face.


you would laugh some more if you saw my face on this pic


----------



## Winnow (Jan 2, 2010)

Well we managed to get some more


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

OMG Disa...I love this dog!!! We will talk more on chat!!! Awesome. Thank you! I love the photo where he is tickling Dima's chin with his tail!!


----------



## brittwink21 (Jan 3, 2010)

What a beautiful boy. just a gorgeous face. And so lucky to know he's going to a great home


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

I hope he is happy here. He is so in love with Winnow already. We will give him a good life.


----------

